# Husky tail and Hand paw tutorial/explanation thing :D



## DrakonicKnight (Aug 25, 2010)

I hope  doing this helps you guys :3 if there's something specific you guys want  me to show comment below and let me know:3 I planned on trying to show feet paws or head bases better next

Handpaw tutorial type thinger.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vYyScM3ZCVU

Husky tail tutorial type thing. 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9Fu1L9UCdlI

Moving jaw explanation type thinger.(old)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=osyLav42FLw


----------



## mrs.ferdo (Aug 25, 2010)

You. 
Are. 
Awesome. 

These make me want to make another suit like, RIGHT NOW. XD 
(Sadly I can't because I don't have the time or the resources at school) -sad face-


----------



## Jagged (Aug 26, 2010)

Wow, this was really helpful.  Imma definitely refer back to these when the time comes to make my first fursuit, oUo
So thank you! 8DD  (I sent a friend request, too... so yah. XD)


----------



## The DK (Aug 26, 2010)

wow writing that down as a reference. nice job on the tails


----------



## Karimah (Aug 27, 2010)

I actually used your tutorial for a moving jaw and it worked great! Thank you so very very much!! â™¥ :3


----------

